# Do your fingers get smaller in diameter when it is cold outside?



## WheatenLover (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine do. 34* out; I was loading groceries into the trunk and my wedding ring fell off. In the summer, the ring stays put. In fall and spring, I have to switch it to my right ring finger or it will fall off.

Any ideas about what to do about this? If I get it re-sized now, it won't be big enough to wear on my left hand for 3 seasons of the year.

Any clue what causes this problem? It sounds too weird to be true. This isn't a new problem, it has been going on for decades. I am already on my second wedding ring due to this.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2016)

I've never heard of this problem before.  I never or hardly ever wear a ring so that's probably why I haven't noticed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2016)

I never had a problem with this, probably because my wedding band may be a little snug to begin with, so cold weather hasn't made such a noticeable change as to have it fall off.  It's probably looser in winter.  In cold weather the body keeps itself warm by constricting blood vessels and restricting flow to fingers, etc.  So it's common to have fingers shrink in winter.  I would never get the ring resized, but maybe use something for cold months to keep it on your wedding finger.  I'd use a piece of tape, or maybe they have temporary resizers that can attach to the ring...don't know?  http://www.viewithere.com/ring_guard/#.WDD8luTrt9A


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 19, 2016)

At warmer temps body fluids expand; colder weather makes them shrink up a bit.

-just my non-attorney / non-medical professional thoughts....


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 19, 2016)

Your body tends to be less efficient at removing fluid from tissues in hot weather, and you retain some water.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 19, 2016)

I am not surprised, Ruthanne. I posted here as a last resort. I have asked everyone I know over the years and no one has ever heard of this before. Except for my mom, who says everything shrinks in the cold, even though this hasn't happened to her either.

And yet, dummy me ... I didn't Google this.  http://www.viewithere.com/ring_guard/ringsizing.html#.WDD_D1yplQ8

Problem solved! Turns out my mother was right and so were the rest of you who posted while I was Googling and talking to my mom about this! I found a ring size adjuster on Amazon so I don't have to go to a jeweler.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2016)

My watch gets looser when it's cold. When it gets warm, it fits perfectly. 
I can also vouch that other things tend to shrink as it gets colder. Especially in cold water.


----------



## ossian (Nov 20, 2016)

Yep, remember this well from working on cars in the cold and when climbing in snow and ice [as Pappy observes!!!]. In fact you may also notice that your shoes, slippers, etc get loose when your feet get cold?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine has stayed on for 53 years!! It has made a mark in my finger!!


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 20, 2016)

shrinkage , like on the seinfeld episode  .


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 22, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> shrinkage , like on the seinfeld episode  .



I was just scrolling down to write the same thing.   Shrinkage.......


----------



## mrstime (Dec 13, 2016)

WheatenLover said:


> Mine do. 34* out; I was loading groceries into the trunk and my wedding ring fell off. In the summer, the ring stays put. In fall and spring, I have to switch it to my right ring finger or it will fall off.
> 
> Any ideas about what to do about this? If I get it re-sized now, it won't be big enough to wear on my left hand for 3 seasons of the year.
> 
> Any clue what causes this problem? It sounds too weird to be true. This isn't a new problem, it has been going on for decades. I am already on my second wedding ring due to this.


I think so, they contract. My rings slide around when it is cold. Come summer they stay put. I wear my grandmother's ring on my little finger and I had it made very small so I wouldn't lose it in winter but it still slides around .


----------



## Lon (Dec 13, 2016)

Everything seems to get smaller in diameter when it's cold out side.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2016)

Poor George Costanza!  He got caught with his pants down.


----------



## Brint (Dec 15, 2016)

The air is dryer in the winter and your fingers will shrink a little more than in warm weather.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 21, 2018)

yes mine does shrink in cold weather i wish my waist line would


----------

